# softjudo?



## Snake Eyes (Jan 5, 2006)

Is anyone familiar with this dvd set at www.softjudo.com?  I absolutely love Mifune and would be thrilled to get more of his material but his kokodan tape and the canon of judo seem to be all there is by him, so this seems like the next best thing.  Iizumi Sensei is selling his stuff at a pretty penny and it's a bit more than I would commit to without knowing how good the material is.  The demo they have on the site certainly doesnt help my confidence about the set.

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 5, 2006)

I've never heard of this guy, and just from the website, I find it flaky and untrustworthy since he mainly mentions is things that protain to something he may profit from. I'll help you look for things, but also look for some of kano's works for sale too. I'll keep you posted on what I find.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 6, 2006)

never saw the site befor and it tells little of what you get.  I might tend to stay away from it or buy a single disk to see if the set is worth the price.

Not really alot in the way of information at the site


----------



## kenpojujitsu (Jan 11, 2006)

I am sure it's a decent production but I don't think there will be any ground breaking stuff there.
The idea of him calling it "Soft Judo" or maybe "Ju Judo" is to emphasize the softness or yielding.  A lot of American Judo players look at Judo as a strength contest - pick him up and throw him down - getting away from the core of kuzushi.

But like I said, I doubt you'll find some kind of hidden Judo secrets or previously unkown techniques.

A reasonably priced series might be Mike Swains Basic Judo.  I have this and like it a lot.


----------

